

Three cheers for the onion - chestnut-tree
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-30549150

======
aw3c2
I was hoping for a rebuttal of the sad
[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-30637010](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-30637010)
fear mongering.

~~~
pluma
Tor is no longer an acronym.

I was actually expecting praise for The Onion (the satirical news site) until
I noticed the intentional lower case.

------
nsxwolf
I hate onions.

